# where does the translation between bio and buf happen?



## larry954 (Feb 5, 2009)

dastrategy uses struct dio as input while file system builds struct buf as output? I am wondering where in the code those two structures are converted? e.g. where bio_pblkno is set? It is used directly in dastart to build scsi command.

Thanks,
Larry


----------

